# Winter Jerky



## dukeburger (Jan 13, 2017)

Wanted a little something to snack on this weekend and I haven't smoked anything since Christmas, so it's jerky time.

Got 2.2lbs of outside round after trimming and slicing.

The ingredients I used:

2/3 cup soy sauce
2/3 cup worcestershire
1 TBS Lemon Juice
1 TBS brown sugar
2 tsp Tobasco
1/2 tsp white pepper
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp onion powder
2 tsp crushed red pepper
1 tsp ground cayenne pepper

Cracked some CBP on the strips after pat drying before going in the smoker.

Let sit in the fridge for 42 hours.

I also used Cure #1 instead of TQ that I've used in the past. Turns out way better IMO.

I like to store my jerky in old fashioned brown paper bags or a container lined with brown paper towels.













20170111_135940.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Jan 13, 2017


















20170111_142139.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Jan 13, 2017


















20170113_103757.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Jan 13, 2017


















20170113_104530.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Jan 13, 2017


















20170113_110922.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Jan 13, 2017


















20170113_211010.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Jan 13, 2017


















20170113_211257.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Jan 13, 2017






Thanks for looking, I got snacking to do!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2017)

Tasty looking Jerky!

Points!


----------



## dukeburger (Jan 13, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looking Jerky!
> 
> Points!


Thanks Case!

One day I'll have the ingredients around to try your Thai jerky.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2017)

Excellent looking jerky DB!

Congrats on making the carousel!

Point!

Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 14, 2017)

DB That looks great I have some in the fridge now Points

Richie


----------



## joda (Jan 14, 2017)

That looks awesome!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## weev (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow looks awesome. So many recipe's to try and so little time


----------



## driedstick (Jan 14, 2017)

dang it man that looks good!!!! been a while since I have done jerky,,, you have inspired me

A  full smoker is a happy smoker


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 14, 2017)

I would like to volunteer my eating for some of that.

Nice


----------



## dukeburger (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks guys! Much appreciated! 

RIchie, I'll be watching your Thai jerky.


----------



## smokin jay (Jan 14, 2017)

Great looking jerky db! 

Points!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 14, 2017)

Tasty lookin jerky Duke, nice job !   Thumbs Up


----------



## dukeburger (Jan 14, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Tasty lookin jerky Duke, nice job !


Thanks Justin! 


Smokin Jay said:


> Great looking jerky db!
> 
> Points!


Thanks Jay!


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 15, 2017)

DB, Good looking jerky!


----------



## disco (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks great, Duke. Point!

Disco


----------



## dukeburger (Jan 16, 2017)

> DB, Good looking jerky!


Thanks CM, much appreciated.


Disco said:


> Looks great, Duke. Point!
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco.

Jerky is what got me into smoking and is still my favorite to do.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 18, 2017)

Duke,

Looks fantastic.  Couple Q's   Did you slice it by machine or by hand?   Sliced cross grain?


----------



## dukeburger (Jan 18, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Duke,
> 
> Looks fantastic.  Couple Q's   Did you slice it by machine or by hand?   Sliced cross grain?


Thanks Craig.

While partially frozen I sliced it roughly by hand about 3/16" thickness, some pieces may be with or against grain. I really have no preference in which way its cut.

I used to fuss around with a slicer, but noticed it didn't make me enjoy it any more than I already did.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks Duke.  Going to practice again.  Is that a big or little chief smoker.  Going to un retire one of my big chief's and make it a Jerky chief.


----------



## dukeburger (Jan 18, 2017)

It's a Big Chief. Works perfect for jerky!!


----------



## smokedad (Jan 20, 2017)

Duke, that is some good looking jerky.  We love jerky, but I haven't attempted to make it in a smoker yet.  I have a few questions for you.

Is the cure necessary to make jerky?  Do you use that because it is sitting in the fridge for 2 days in the marinade?

What temp do you have the smoker at when you make jerky? 

How long do you keep it in the smoker, and how do you know when it is done?

I tried making jerky in the stove a long time ago, but it didn't turn out quite the way I wanted in taste or texture, and I would love to try another batch.


----------



## dukeburger (Jan 20, 2017)

smokedad said:


> Duke, that is some good looking jerky.  We love jerky, but I haven't attempted to make it in a smoker yet.  I have a few questions for you.
> 
> Is the cure necessary to make jerky?  Do you use that because it is sitting in the fridge for 2 days in the marinade?
> 
> ...


Thanks smokedad,

I smoke my jerky between 130-165 degrees F. At higher temps you'll be cooking your meat when you're just looking to dry it out. This particular batch took around 10 hours. When testing for doneness I take a piece and bend it and looking for it to crack like old leather. If it breaks, it's overdone. *SQWIBS thread here* explains it well.

As far as cure goes, I have made jerky in the past without using cure and have never been sick, but after doing research on bacteria and pathogens while smoking at lower temps I always use it now as I have it on hand anyways.


----------



## mark ross (Jan 24, 2017)

Do I need to use the Cabelas Speed Cure?  Looks great by the way. This is going to happen this weekend!


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 24, 2017)

Looks good and tasty. Way to go.


----------



## dukeburger (Jan 24, 2017)

Mark Ross said:


> Do I need to use the Cabelas Speed Cure?  Looks great by the way. This is going to happen this weekend!


Thanks Mark,

Speed Cure is just another name for Cure #1. I do recommend using a cure for safety. Cure #1 or Morton's TenderQuick will work. 

Can't wait to see how yours turns out!

Welcome to SMF also!


----------



## dukeburger (Jan 24, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Looks good and tasty. Way to go.


Thanks!


----------



## 4 seasons jerky (Feb 13, 2017)

Great job and the jerky looks delicious! Have you tried dehydrating? Wanted to know if there's a difference in texture and taste vs smoking the meat. I have mostly used dehydrating for my recipes and have started a craft jerky site at www.4seasonsjerky.com Please check it out and let me know what you think. Currently got 9 flavors, including turkey! There are discounts available!


----------



## mopardog (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks so much for this recipe, it is the best!


----------



## hooked on smoke (Feb 24, 2017)

That looks very good indeed.


----------



## masondixon (Feb 24, 2017)

Duke what temp did you smoke at and for how long? Also I will be using jerky racks rather then hanging if that makes any difference. Will be doing my first batch of jerky within the next two weeks. Thanks!


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 24, 2017)

mopardog said:


> Thanks so much for this recipe, it is the best!


Glad you like it!


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 24, 2017)

hooked on smoke said:


> That looks very good indeed.


Thanks!


MasonDixon said:


> Duke what temp did you smoke at and for how long? Also I will be using jerky racks rather then hanging if that makes any difference. Will be doing my first batch of jerky within the next two weeks. Thanks!


Anywhere from 120-170 degrees, mine took around 10 hours. Jerky racks will work just fine, I only hang mine because I don't have the ideal racks and it saves me from flipping each piece. 

Let us know how yours turns out!


----------

